# Feds used the Kiwi Farms in their investigation on William Atchison (Couch Cuck) - FOIA



## Windows Error 98 (Dec 8, 2022)

I got a FOIA from the feds and they admit to using us as a source. Lmao.




Spoiler



(U) As of 19 December 2017, an open source search of ATCHISON revealed results containing the identification of recent and historical website addresses and profiles, online community monikers/usernames, possible online associations, and user identification numbers for various websites. These results were obtained through open source website
 [REDACTED]
(U) Potential usernames and accounts were located for ATCHISON on several online platforms. These usernames and accounts, along with other identifying information, were complied to facilitate an understanding of possible activity and relationships among ATCHISON and other online users.
(U) Results were maintained in evidence.



Full document attached below.

Other highlights

-Couch Cuck uploaded what appears to be a manifesto (or something like that) called “Multi-Media-Package.zip” that the feds made MediaFire take down. He had apparently sent it to someone on YouTube. It contained “descriptions of child exploitation content” (whatever the fuck that entails, it doesn’t seem to be child porn but I have no idea what else it could be), extreme violent content and apparently details about the shooting.
-Misc testimonials
-a LOT is redacted

I got a few other files as well but they aren’t as interesting.


----------



## Smug Chuckler (Dec 8, 2022)

I wonder what they have on Ethan Ralph and Nick Fuentes.


----------



## MrTroll (Dec 8, 2022)

When I want something from the government, I don't waste my time with FOIA requests. I just put on a Ronald Reagan mask, walk in, and go wherever I please. Works every time.


----------



## UnLimiTed-Lbs (Dec 8, 2022)

@FuckYou 
Thanks William, for letting glowies snooping into the sovereignty of Kiwi Farms. 
Also December 7 was the 5 year anniversary when a couch felted Williams.


----------



## Windows Error 98 (Dec 8, 2022)

UnLimiTed-Lbs said:


> @FuckYou
> Thanks William, for letting glowies snooping into the sovereignty of Kiwi Farms.
> Also December 7 was the 5 year anniversary when a couch felted Williams.


Yeah, I got these files 6 months ago actually. I just remembered it and decided to look through them because it had been 5 years, and then I was like Wait a fucking second they’re talking about us lol


----------



## Null (Dec 8, 2022)

?? am I missing something? "Open source website" could, and probably does, reference Encyclopedia Dramatica. A wiki is more 'open source' than a forum. Couch Cuck was a sysop on ED.


----------



## YachieKicchou (Dec 8, 2022)

It's honestly incredibly funny that this was his last real post on the actual forums that wasn't his profile, but the 'informative' and 'optimistic' reacts just carry the post (and my sides) into orbit every time I remember it.


----------



## Windows Error 98 (Dec 8, 2022)

Null said:


> ?? am I missing something? "Open source website" could, and probably does, reference Encyclopedia Dramatica. A wiki is more 'open source' than a forum. Couch Cuck was a sysop on ED.


Fair enough, but I do think they are referring to us. In the law enforcement sense an “open source search“ (as the document uses) refers to any publicly available piece of information, not “open source” as in all can contribute. They’re saying that they found it easily accessible online. It could also be ED but from some of the accounts they reference in the documents are not mentioned on the ED page but are on KF, unless they’ve removed them in the 5 years since - “containing the identification of recent and historical website addresses and profiles, online community monikers/usernames, possible online associations, and user identification numbers for various websites.” sounds more like referring to our thread (like the way Langman said it) than ED. Could be wrong though ig.

EDIT: Here are other documents I received just for posterity’s sake. There’s a lot of redaction. One is just a 1 page document saying that they deleted something. IDFK feds are weird.


----------



## MrTroll (Dec 8, 2022)

Null said:


> ?? am I missing something? "Open source website" could, and probably does, reference Encyclopedia Dramatica. A wiki is more 'open source' than a forum. Couch Cuck was a sysop on ED.



"Open source" is probably just tech-illiterate middle-aged FBI agent speak for anything that doesn't require infiltrating as a fake member to access. So that's kind of nice that they distinguish between the Farms and SexyNudeKidsParadise.ru.


----------



## Jack Awful (Dec 8, 2022)

I'm assuming child exploitation means a child being beaten and/or murdered

Also, Couch Cuck is the lowest of scum.


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (Dec 8, 2022)

Hello, Feds! We here on the Kiwi Farms fully support your work hunting down domestic terrorists. Aside from lunatics like William Atchison, we are all good boys who would never consider doing anything outside of Minecraft. God bless you and the Patriots or else Act!


----------



## make_it_so (Dec 8, 2022)

UnLimiTed-Lbs said:


> @FuckYou
> Thanks William, for letting glowies snooping into the sovereignty of Kiwi Farms.
> Also December 7 was the 5 year anniversary when a couch felted Williams.


A day which will live in infamy, indeed.


----------



## Pitbull Victim (Dec 8, 2022)

It's too redacted to tell where they were used or what they found but four accounts belonging to couchcuck apparently got checked out:



Also, this is definitely some boomer that came across the high score page on ED:


----------



## Spungus (Dec 8, 2022)

MrTroll said:


> "Open source" is probably just tech-illiterate middle-aged FBI agent speak for anything that doesn't require infiltrating as a fake member to access. So that's kind of nice that they distinguish between the Farms and SexyNudeKidsParadise.ru.


It's actually an investigative term that pretty much means "anyone can do this without having any requirements", which would be things like Google, ED, etc. and not a private NSA database or a data brokering company that only works with investigative entities.


----------



## Windows Error 98 (Dec 8, 2022)

Pitbull Victim said:


> It's too redacted to tell where they were used or what they found but four accounts belonging to couchcuck apparently got checked out:
> 
> View attachment 4031277
> 
> ...


Yeah the documents they sent are so redacted that I think I might be able to contest it and get them to send me a clearer one but that’s a pain in the ass and IDK if I want to bother for couch cuck


----------



## Basement Dwelling Dork (Dec 8, 2022)

I wanna know what Federal agent secretly has a bookmarked thread on here.


----------



## 1996 Toyota Camry (Dec 9, 2022)

Basement Dwelling Dork said:


> I wanna know what Federal agent secretly has a bookmarked thread on here.


Well probably this one now for starters


----------



## Null (Dec 9, 2022)

Basement Dwelling Dork said:


> I wanna know what Federal agent secretly has a bookmarked thread on here.


They all have their favorites down in the bureau


----------



## mindlessobserver (Dec 9, 2022)

You just know.


----------



## General Emílio Médici (Dec 9, 2022)

Internet Autists >>>>>>>>> Glowie investigators

Besides, it is well known that feds and glowies use 3rd parties to do the spying for them since by doing that they can bypass the need for a warranty and 4th ammendment of the US Constitution or similar. Why bother getting a entire investigation set up when BUTTHOLEDESTROYER9000 has already compiled the entire post history of the suspect's autistic meltdown on twitter and BlackGoku_Ghetto got his location on the day before the shooting by triangulating the shadows on the rant video?


----------



## Meat Target (Dec 9, 2022)

mindlessobserver said:


> You just know.
> View attachment 4035468


I do try to make our resident Fedbois laugh. No, I don't expect it to get me any clemency or immunity when they finally decide to Partyvan me. I just want the satisfaction of having made Very Serious People laugh.


----------



## Party Hat Wurmple (Dec 9, 2022)

Remember children, don't forget to pledge allegiance to your local Fed hive every single day. You know how the saying goes, "Obedience is akin to breathing".


----------



## Artificial Stupidity (Dec 10, 2022)

General Emílio Médici said:


> Internet Autists >>>>>>>>> Glowie investigators
> 
> Besides, it is well known that feds and glowies use 3rd parties to do the spying for them since by doing that they can bypass the need for a warranty and 4th ammendment of the US Constitution or similar. Why bother getting a entire investigation set up when BUTTHOLEDESTROYER9000 has already compiled the entire post history of the suspect's autistic meltdown on twitter and BlackGoku_Ghetto got his location on the day before the shooting by triangulating the shadows on the rant video?


Third party doesn't have to be BUTTHOLEDESTROYER9000 the whole osint stuff is definitely a valuable tool for them, it's not the only way how they bypass certain laws consider "intelligence sharing" if the US isn't allowed to do X then one of the FVEY or other "eyes" intelligence sharing agencies will, it's been standard procedure for many years.


----------



## gmax alcremie (Dec 12, 2022)

> Your FOIA requests are not confidential. Once a FOIA request is received by the USPTO, it becomes a public record. If the request itself contains personally identifying information, other private information, or information that the USPTO is generally obligated to maintain as confidential, we may redact such information. However, if you file a request for records about yourself under the Privacy Act, your identity and any responsive records will be maintained as confidential to the extent required by the Privacy Act.







__





						Loading…
					





					www.uspto.gov
				




It's probably a bit overkill, the likelihood of someone foia-ing your FOIA and getting actual info is low, but it still seems like a bad idea for opsec to specifically talk about one you personally made. Seeing as it says "may redact" rather than "will redact".


----------



## Windows Error 98 (Dec 12, 2022)

gmax alcremie said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True, but I didn’t request it myself lol. I didn’t want the government to have my personal info tied to school shooter FOIAs so I asked some rando in a discord server to request it for me. My privacy is safe, at the cost of me being a jackass


----------



## Press_Play2002 (Dec 12, 2022)

Well, at least I'm glad in the knowledge that I can highlight this document on top of going full Gary McKinnon and use my assburgers to delay and muddy the waters if the Feds try to extract me. If that fails, the race card always stumps these old fucks.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Dec 13, 2022)

Sexy Senior Citizen said:


> Hello, Feds! We here on the Kiwi Farms fully support your work hunting down domestic terrorists. Aside from lunatics like William Atchison, we are all good boys who would never consider doing anything outside of Minecraft. God bless you and the Patriots or else Act!


#ShallNotBeInfringed and Terry was right about glowies… is not something I or anyone else here would post. No sir. 


General Emílio Médici said:


> Internet Autists >>>>>>>>> Glowie investigators
> 
> Besides, it is well known that feds and glowies use 3rd parties to do the spying for them since by doing that they can bypass the need for a warranty and 4th ammendment of the US Constitution or similar. Why bother getting a entire investigation set up when BUTTHOLEDESTROYER9000 has already compiled the entire post history of the suspect's autistic meltdown on twitter and BlackGoku_Ghetto got his location on the day before the shooting by triangulating the shadows on the rant video?


And we do it for free. 


Null said:


> They all have their favorites down in the bureau


They’re definitely hoarding some s-tier cows that we don’t even know about in the name of national security.


----------

